# My files keeps deleted everytime i turned off PC



## Ginsa (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I'm having a problem with my PC, everytime i *turned off *it, and when i *turn my PC on*, it keeps asking for '*Windows Pin*' and '*Store things in OneDrive*', then it appears '*Sign out'* and '*Dismiss'*, it says that *i should log out my account so my files should be still 'there'.*
But whenever i clicked '*sign out'*, hoping for the files wont be deleted anymore, it keeps *looping* to the page asking for 'Windows pin' and etc, and my files on drive C isnt there.

Im using Windows 10

Please help to solve this!
Thanks !

More : 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 847 @ 1.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3979 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1797 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 101 GB (55 GB Free); D: 195 GB (146 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., X201EP
Antivirus: Avira Antivirus, Enabled and Updated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From what I can determine, the *ASUS X201E* series laptops come with Linux Ubuntu or with Windows 8 Home 64-bit.
How exactly did Windows 10 Pro 64-bit get installed in yours?

Where exactly are you saving and storing your files before you turn off that laptop?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ginsa (Jan 20, 2017)

flavallee said:


> From what I can determine, the *ASUS X201E* series laptops come with Linux Ubuntu or with Windows 8 Home 64-bit.
> How exactly did Windows 10 Pro 64-bit get installed in yours?
> 
> Where exactly are you saving and storing your files before you turn off that laptop?
> ...


Thanks for the reply, but i never use linux. My laptop was having windows 8 before, and got it upgraded to Win 10 cause my laptop supports it. 
I got my files saved everywhere, like in D: disk, but every file on my D: disk never got deleted. 
I also save some files on C:, also some applications that i install, it placed on C:, those files i save on my C: always got deleted, no idea why, it wasnt like this before, but now everytime i turn on my laptop, it keeps appear and asking me to sign out my account.

And now im using cloud(One Drive) too. Now i wont be longer save files on C:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 10 has built-in *Documents* and *Music* and *Photos* and *Videos* folders, and is where you should save your personal data.
If you're saving it in temp folders or some other location, then I can see how it could get deleted.

I have no use for OneDrive, so I disable and uninstall it through command prompts.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ginsa (Jan 20, 2017)

flavallee said:


> Windows 10 has built-in *Documents* and *Music* and *Photos* and *Videos* folders, and is where you should save your personal data.
> If you're saving it in temp folders or some other location, then I can see how it could get deleted.
> 
> I have no use for OneDrive, so I disable and uninstall it through command prompts.
> ...


Yes, its true, Win 10 provides that kind of folders. 
I dont know what happen with my Laptop right now.* All my saved files are back, fully back*. No idea what did i do on it before. I'll provide some screenshoot here :

This is the *'current look*' now, *which is my files are back, miraculously, it wasnt like this before, cause just like i asked that my files keeps deleted before this :









And, *i just realize that you mentioned about *'temp'* folders, i checked each '*Properties*' of those folders.
Right now, it appears like this 








I checked '*Documents*' folder Location, and it says : *C:\Users\gpriz*, right now. 
It wasnt like this before, *it was C:\Users\TEMP.DESKTOP-R8L7DLF.001 *< I got no idea what is this. 
When i asked that my files keeps deleted, the 'Document' folder location and other folders are in this TEMP.DESKTOP-R8L7DLF.001 :

I checked the Users folders and i found this temp folders :









Would you like to tell me what are these temp folders? are they virus or something? what should i do to fix it?
I'm afraid if i ever turn off the laptop again and i find some my saved files got deleted..


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you type

*%temp%*

*c:\windows\temp*

in the search or run box, then press the Enter key after typing in each command, each of these temp folders will appear.

Examine their contents and make sure you haven't saved any of your files there.

If you have, copy/move them to the proper locations.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ginsa (Jan 20, 2017)

flavallee said:


> If you type
> 
> *%temp%*
> 
> ...


You mean this one ? 









How do i examine them ? Should i just delete them all?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

As long as you haven't intentionally saved any personal data in either of those 2 temp folders, you can delete their contents every few weeks or so.
Make sure to restart the computer first to insure no temp files are in use.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

